# Is there anyone that Prof. Presas didn't meet?



## stickarts (Mar 19, 2010)

It's always amazing to keep hearing about how many people met GM Presas. Here are a few words by Prof. Lee Wedlake. http://leewedlake.blogspot.com/2010/03/connecticut-this-weekend.html


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 19, 2010)

stickarts said:


> It's always amazing to keep hearing about how many people met GM Presas. Here are a few words by Prof. Lee Wedlake. http://leewedlake.blogspot.com/2010/03/connecticut-this-weekend.html


 
Right, the corollary to this thread title could also be, did the Professor ever meet a stranger?


----------



## stickarts (Mar 19, 2010)

guro harold said:


> right, the corollary to this thread title could also be, did the professor ever meet a stranger?


 
lol!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Guro Harold said:


> Right, the corollary to this thread title could also be, did the Professor ever meet a stranger?


Have you met some of the Professor's students?  Not many are stranger than they are! 
 :lol:

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Mar 20, 2010)

dan anderson said:


> have you met some of the professor's students? Not many are stranger than they are!
> :lol:
> 
> Yours,
> dan anderson


 
lol!


----------

